# New Jazz Discoveries



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought it would be nice to establish a counterpart to a thread which already exists in the classical music section of the forum. So, obviously, this would pertain to any new jazz which you have sampled and really enjoyed. I apologize if somehere in this section such a thread already exists; I for one haven't seen it.
Anyway, to open this I'll submit a piece by a group I have only really gotten into recently, and unfortunately, its leader was tragically and all too prematurely taken from us. I doubt the music world will ever see or enjoy his like any time soon--if ever:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm, the newest jazz can be tough…

I have only recently come across of such bands as Red Snapper and The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble, but did happen to enjoy the latest releases of both. Neither of the two are “conventional” jazz outfits though (more like acid stuff), so much would depend on what kind of music one enjoys.

And just to throw in a couple of more names: Zanussi Five and Free Fall. Funny enough, these couldn’t be more different from the two above, but are quite similar to each other, imho, as both are “difficult”, “dissonant”, and “atonal”. (As if I knew what that funny term stood for.)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@Serge, Can you post some of the groups you mentioned via you tube doing pieces you particularly like so the rest of us might get a sampling of their best works?


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry, samurai, but I can't access youtube links as my outdated software inevitably crashes.

Also, I tend to take albums as a whole, so would probably have difficulty picking up particular pieces from those.

As for the album names, and the first tracks on those:

Red Snapper - Key (In Your Backs)
The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble - From The Stairwell (All Is One)
Zanussi Five - Ghost Dance (Body And Zeuhl)
Free Fall - Gray Scale (Lividus)

Hope this helps.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I found the name of the group The Kilmanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble intriguing and check then out of curiosiy. Here is he piece which Serge mentioned for them all is One from their third album From The Stairwell. Interesting!






Rob


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I've been listening to Jacques Loussier quite a bit for the first time. While his take on Bach and other baroque stuff strikes me as overly novel, his Debussy and Satie interpretations are legit. He obviously understands the music and isn't just hamfisting together classical and jazz idioms.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

For myself, being rather new to jazz, I just discovered that Ken Burns' documentary series on jazz is available for instant viewing on Netflix. I've been getting my first tastes of long-established greats like Louis Armstrong and Duke Ellington, not to mention getting to hear the first jazz ever recorded--exciting stuff!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@World Violist, That is indeed a great series and a wonderful place to start for any jazz enthusiast/newbie. There are also individual cds available of the artists who are profiled. I have Dave Brubeck and Miles Davis, among others. Enjoy. :tiphat:


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Nils Petter Molvaer a Norwegian trumpeter of some class. And he rocks too.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

My latest jazz obsession is Masayuki Takayanagi. Mass Hysterism in Another Place is genius.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

John Hollenbeck-Joys And Desires (original, progressive big band music. Very melodic and accessible)
Ben Monder-Flux; Oceana (progressive guitar)
Donny McCaslin-In Pursuit (post-bop tenor sax-guitar combo w/ Ben Monder)
Bobo Stenson-Cantando (Euro-jazz piano trio w/ spacious sound, great drummer, on ECM)
Ben Monder/Theo Bleckmann-At Night (ambient and unusual guitar/voice sound sculptures)

Nguyen Le- Three Trios; Homescape, ELB; Dancing On The Tiger's Tail (fantastic French/Vietnamese guitarist into modern ECM-ish, and world jazz. Every album sounds different. May appeal to fans of Metheny, Terje Rypdal, Bill Frisell, John McLaughlin. Another album, Saiyuki is an east/west Shakti type trio. Wonderful stuff!)

I've lost interest in straight/conventional jazz. If you're so inclined, check out some of this modern/contemporary stuff. This is all very accessible, melodic music. Not free jazz noise.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

If free jazz is noise then a cathedral is a house.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Free jazz noise is not the same as saying all free jazz is noise.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

starthrower said:


> Not free jazz noise.


Free Jazz Noise is the best.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

starthrower said:


> John Hollenbeck-Joys And Desires (original, progressive big band music. Very melodic and accessible)
> Ben Monder-Flux; Oceana (progressive guitar)
> Donny McCaslin-In Pursuit (post-bop tenor sax-guitar combo w/ Ben Monder)
> Bobo Stenson-Cantando (Euro-jazz piano trio w/ spacious sound, great drummer, on ECM)
> ...


Really like Bobo, Do you know Enrico Pieranunzi?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know Enrico P.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

starthrower said:


> I don't know Enrico P.


If you dig Bobo Stenson, Tord Gustavsen and Brad Mehldau.....you should check Enrico out.....a straight ahead player from the Bill Evans school...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

samurai said:


> Anyway, to open this I'll submit a piece by a group I have only really gotten into recently, and unfortunately, its leader was tragically and all too prematurely taken from us. I doubt the music world will ever see or enjoy his like any time soon--if ever:


Esbjörn Svensson: stunning! - and this live performance is far superior to that on the CD (which you can hear on Spotify) - not that that album isn't very compelling.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Most of my jazz discoveries these days are of European artists. I recently ordered some Polish albums by Tomasz Stanko, and Zbigniew Namylowski. In recent years I've been getting into the British and German jazz scenes of the late 60s and early 70s. Artists such as Mike Westbrook, Ian Carr & Nucleus, John Surman, Graham Collier, Rolf Kuhn, Volker Kriegel, Wolfgang Dauner, etc.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Not new to others, but very new to me is Art Pepper. Now, officially my favorite alto sax player.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, Pepper was an amazingly talented player! He wasted much of his life due to drug addiction and incarceration, but he began and ended his life making great music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

misterjones said:


> Not new to others, but very new to me is Art Pepper. Now, officially my favorite alto sax player.


strangely, i've never heard Art Pepper Meets the Rhythm Section, but i really like his albums in the seventies. Lost life and the trip in particular are favorites of mine


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I came across Bobby Broom a few month ago.






He's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Not a new discovery, but it might be new for some


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe somewhat of an old "war horse", but might well be "new" to some of our younger and more recent jazz converts: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2kotK9FNEYU&list=AL94UKMTqg-9D7Hne7WOgl8AdAJRXcSj2g


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Despite being an avid explorer of various music genres and always seeking new variety, jazz has generally remained a closed book for me. I'm trying an artist that may crack it open for me, maybe even just a little bit. I heard about Art Tatum on a show the other day. His technique intrigued me, so I did a bit of reading on him and picked up a couple albums. I haven't formed a full opinion yet. Interesting to be sure, we'll see if I get further than that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Art Tatum is aknowledged as one of the most technically brilliant jazz pianists in the music's history. But I'm more of a Thelonious Monk fan. There are so many different kinds of jazz, that you're bound to find something you like. There are literally hundreds of thousands of recordings from Jelly Roll Morton, and King Oliver, to Pat Metheny. It's a huge world of music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Despite being an avid explorer of various music genres and always seeking new variety, jazz has generally remained a closed book for me. I'm trying an artist that may crack it open for me, maybe even just a little bit. I heard about Art Tatum on a show the other day. His technique intrigued me, so I did a bit of reading on him and picked up a couple albums. I haven't formed a full opinion yet. Interesting to be sure, we'll see if I get further than that.


what are your favorite composers/musicians? Classical, pop, rock etc


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

norman bates said:


> what are your favorite composers/musicians? Classical, pop, rock etc


Composers: Mahler, Mendelssohn, Mozart, Brahms, Dvorak, Ravel.

Symphonic Metal: Within Temptation, Delain, Kamelot, Leaves Eyes

Progressive Metal: Evergrey, Pain of Salvation, Dream Theater, Queensryche

Blues: Albert King, Rory Gallagher, Janiva Magness

Others: Loreena Mckennit, Rise Against, Tori Amos, Serj Tankian, Lacuna Coil. Occasionally a little bit of Frank Sinatra, but not his big-band stuff. Not into big band.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Composers: Mahler, Mendelssohn, Mozart, Brahms, Dvorak, Ravel.
> 
> Symphonic Metal: Within Temptation, Delain, Kamelot, Leaves Eyes
> 
> ...


you seems really into flashy technique. Actually there are tons of jazz musicians with an incredible technique, but looking at your list there are not many musicians that i could suggest, except maybe for the usual fusion stuff, Allan Holdsworth, Tribal tech, Return to forever, Wayne Krantz, maybe some Mahavishnu and some white big band stuff like the ones of Don Ellis, Dave Holland (like the live at birdland) Bob Brookmeyer (like "Make me smile"), Buddy Rich and stuff like that. Well, because you have mentioned Albert King and Rory Gallagher you could try with Pat Martino's "El Hombre" or the "Jerry Hahn brotherhood".


----------



## Robert Eckert (Mar 3, 2016)

Chris Potter is one of the great musicians in jazz. This latest release by ECM features virtuosic playing, fantastic writing and a string section al la Bartok.


----------

